# Catering Supplies



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi,

Where do you recommend purchasing items like chafers and other buffet equipment?

Thanks!

Pete


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Costco or Sams
or when a caterer gives up the biz....better yet have your clients rent them form a rental biz....
I have 8 chafers that have come in handy, but am not adverse to renting.....


----------

